# Port Royale (1)  auf Windows 7



## GrafGurKe (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo ich bekomme port royale nicht auf mein windows 7 zu laufen. Ich habe gelesen man braucht den patch 1.403 dafür. Nur den patch finde ich nirgends und die ascaron seite ist auch tot. Kann mir evlt jemand helfen?


----------



## Solon25 (25. Januar 2011)

Let me google that for you


----------



## GrafGurKe (25. Januar 2011)

jop und keiner der patches die du da findest und online oder deutsch.


----------



## Solon25 (25. Januar 2011)

Dann nehme >>>den hier<<< . Ist deutsch und der DL geht auch, habs getestet


----------



## GrafGurKe (28. Januar 2011)

ich bekomm es auf windows 7 nicht zum laufen? hat es wer geschafft und kann mir weiterhelfen?. wenn ich port royale starte bekomme ich grafikfehler bzw alles wird grün


----------



## nikiburstr8x (30. Januar 2011)

GrafGurKe schrieb:


> ich bekomm es auf windows 7 nicht zum laufen? hat es wer geschafft und kann mir weiterhelfen?. wenn ich port royale starte bekomme ich grafikfehler bzw alles wird grün


Andere Spiele funktionieren aber oder kommt es dort zu ähnlichen Grafikfehlern? Falls ja, nimm mal nen anderen Grafikkarten-Treiber; es muss aber nicht unbedingt der neueste sein.


----------



## Solon25 (30. Januar 2011)

Die Sache ist ja die,das man per google nichts findet, außer das es in der Gold Ausgabe laufen soll. Hab zwar hier die Gold Ausgabe, aber kein W-7


----------



## fidgol (30. Mai 2011)

GrafGurKe schrieb:


> ich bekomm es auf windows 7 nicht zum laufen? hat es wer geschafft und kann mir weiterhelfen?. wenn ich port royale starte bekomme ich grafikfehler bzw alles wird grün


das gleiche problem hatte ich bei age of empires: versuch einfach mal die explorer.exe zu beenden dann müsste alles funktionieren

ich habe ein viel skurileres problem: trotz eingelegter cd meldet das spiel: keine CD im laufwerk
was kann ich da machen... crack soll die letzte lösung sein


----------



## mumpfus (14. Juni 2017)

Gibt es noch irgendwo einen aktuellen Link für eine win7 version ?

Oder wäre jmd bereit eine Version hochzuladen ?


----------



## svd (14. Juni 2017)

Also, den zweiten Teil überlesen wir mal.

Aber Port Royale gibt's bei gog.com.


----------

